# Adventure RP?



## Agamem-Non (May 31, 2016)

I'm new and so is my fursona, so I figure the best way to start developing him more is through an adventure RP set in the forest. I'm looking for friends, enemies... Just pretty much anyone interested.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm in, if you're up to it :3 Jin is always ready fo' some adventure time~


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

Alright! I guess we can start with posting character bios?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

You go first~ it'd take me quite a while to copy my wall of text


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

(this is the best picture I have of him right now, but this is a little outdated. Working on a ref sheet)
Species: Southern Sergal

Gender: Male

Sexuality: Asexual

Personality: Generally sweet and kindhearted, but can have a bit of a temper at times. Is easily confused, curious, and _very _naive. Is not super sociable, but tries to be.

Likes: Flan(favorite food), helping people and hopefully becoming friends with them, exploring, simple down-to-earth and eastern ornate style clothing and decor, and nature.

Dislikes: Things that frustrate him. (being fooled, pushed around, told to do stuff he really doesn't want to do, and unfinished/broken patterns)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

Lookin cool  now just gimme a while and I'll show you my guy, Jin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

This is my kangaroo guy, Jin Lust-Sin 
Yeah, he's very... "combat-oriented".





Jin is laid-back, easygoing and open-minded, never wants to take anything too seriously, even when he's facing danger head-on and alone. However, he's also the silent protector that would risk his own life for the innocent people, "as long as [he's] breathing and [his] heart's beating".


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

(sorry, would've responded sooner but I had things to do ) Dang, pretty sweet! So do you want to start or should I?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

you start first, fella~


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

*Is wandering casually through a dense forest area while occasionally stopping to observe stuff*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

(Meanwhile, somewhere not too far away, a kangaroo is at a river bank, enjoying the cool water.)


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

*approaches the river, and sees the kangaroo and is a little surprised. Walks over to him*
Uh, Hi! Are you lost?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

(He turns around.)

JIN - Oh... um, no, I'm fine. Just washing my legs, that's all.

(He appears to be bathing his legs and tail in the water.)


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 1, 2016)

:Ah, okay then. Not many people come through here so I figured you were lost. ... Mind if I ask what exactly you're doing out here anyway?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

JIN - Just stopping for a rest. You live in this forest ?


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 2, 2016)

:Yeah. We don't get a lot of visitors, but... Well, I mean _I _don't get a lot of visitors. Because I'm the only one I know of who lives here for the next couple of miles. 
...But yes, I do indeed live here.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

(The kangaroo stands up and offers his hand with a smile.)

JIN - Nice to meet ya. Call me Jin. Jin Lust-Sin.


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 2, 2016)

*smiles back and shakes his hand generously*
:Nice to meet you too! My name's Agamem. Short for Agamemnon.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - So, short introduction, I'm a wandering bounty-hunter. And blacksmith. And stuff. I'm with my brother, we're taking this day our day off, away from the violence.


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 2, 2016)

:Wandering bounty-hunters? That's something different! But anyway, if you were wanting to take a day off from violence, you've come to the right place! At least until nightfall, these woods a are as serene and calm as you can get. *lowers voice and looks around cautiously* At least until nightfall...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - (raises his eyebrow) "Until nightfall" ?... Should I be careful about that ?


----------



## Agamem-Non (Jun 2, 2016)

:Well, you see...Around here for as long as I can remember, the moment the sun goes down, these... Shadowy creatures, pitch black with beady eyes, appear out of nowhere. And there's freakin' tons of them! *makes arm motions back up his claim* You really don't want to be out while they are, they shred nearly every moving thing they find to pieces!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

(Jin points at his pitch-black eyes, with diamond-white irises.)

JIN - You mean these kind of eyes ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

*A blue fuzzy thing was poking him on the back trying to get his attention*

???: Would you happen to know where I would be?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

(Jin turns around to see "it" and raises his eyebrow in confusion.)

JIN - And... who are you ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

???: I'm Vyrenn. Vyrenn the Jinouga. Now would you mind telling me yours?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - Um, sorry, mind saying that again ? Vyrenn... the... what ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Vyrenn.. the Jinouga?? *Tilting her head in an adorably confused way*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - I... have no idea what a... or an "Jinouga" is, sorry... (shrugs in a very confused way as well, with a rather awkward look on his face, as if to say "Sorry if I turn you down")


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Would you happen to be familiar with what a Zinogre is?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - Sorry... nope again.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Nevermind. So who are you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - Jin Lust-Sin. Blacksmith and bounty-hunter. Oh and, wanderer too.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: What exactly brings you to such a place? I'm just trying to find my way back home because of some incident shutdown my usual way of getting there.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - Meh, on adventures, I guess. Or just going out a bit. Whatever works fo' me.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: I take it you came here for fresh air, did you not?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - Yes and no. It was my brother that dragged me here in the first place. He said he couldn't stand the hot and dry land for too long. Couldn't blame him for that, though... and, well, his idea worked fo' me too. I can't stand the heat in this kind of weather.

(He points at somewhere in the river : a winged blue cobra can be seen sleeping underwater.)

JIN - ... And he's also quite a sleepyhead.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Sleeping underwater? Strange.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - He can breath underwater, so why not ? "That's a thing for reptiles.", he told me.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: So what might you be?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - What do you mean--... oh, right, you're probably not from this world or somethin', you definitely aren't familiar with mammal species. I'm a kangaroo with a really childish personality of a puppy, if that helps you at all.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Childish personality yet you're a bounty hunter? Weird combination. *Tilts her head again in confusion*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - (shrugs and closes one of his eyes with an innocent smile) Violence doesn't always mean you're grown-up or whatever, y'know. I've hunted down lots of criminals with my brother, and during the fights, we like to crack bad jokes about pretty much everything.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 2, 2016)

Vyrenn: Hehe, I guess you really don't have to be. *She raises her hand, discharging bolts from it as if it was a tesla all the while with a silly grin with her tongue sticking out*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

JIN - (smirks) Heh, I'd love to show off, too, but... nah, my brother is sleeping, I don't wanna wake him up... and I'm pretty sure displaying my swordsmanship here is unnecessary anyway. So... nope again.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Yeah, we wouldn't want to wake up him now would we? *She brings her tongue back into her mouth, but still retaining her grin* You know, you seem like you'd be fun to hang around with, Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (smiles back) You too... I'm really sorry, I still have trouble pronouncing your name. Vy... Vyren, right ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Mm, close enough.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

(The snake wakes up due to the talking noises on the surface, and rises from the water to see his brother talking with a stranger. Jin hears the noise and calls out to him as well.)

- Oi, Kev, get up here !

(The snake flaps his wings to lift himself off the water and lands next to the two : his tail is 5 times longer than his torso, and his wingspan is roughly over 3 meters. He has yellow eyes. His body is covered in a smooth blue fur coat, with ivory accent in his gills, wings and underbelly.)

KEVIN - Sup, guys ?

JIN - This is Kevin, my brother. Kevin, this is Vyren.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Hey Kevin, nice to meet you! *Holds her fuzzy hand out to him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

KEVIN - (shakes hand with her) Nice to meet you too. So, sup ?

JIN - Just waitin' fo' you to wake up before we continue the journey.

KEVIN - (childlike yawns) Awww, so soon ? I'm still sleepy... 5 more minutes please ?

JIN - You've slept for 15 hours straight already, man.

KEVIN - Me want sleep more...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She couldn't help but overhear what they said* Journey? Where do you plan on going?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - Just wandering around, looking for fights, not much to say. We're bounty-hunters, after all.

KEVIN - Missions are like vacations, that's how we roll... if there are any, that is.

JIN - Heh, yeah, haven't seen any trouble to mess up lately, I have to admit that.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: So you 2 roam the land and murder things for money? Doesn't sound pleasant. *She crossed her arms in protest*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

KEVIN - Not murder, nooooo. Me and my brother want none of those bloodshed, no thanks.

JIN - Just capture the criminals and turn 'em in, that's all.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Hmm, so you don't kill things?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - Nope. Nope. Nope. Absolutely not.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Never ever?? *She started to lean closer to him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (blushes, steps a bit away from her) Um, what are you doin' ?

KEVIN -


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Tilts her head once more in confusion when she sees his blush* Something wrong?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (blushes even more) Why're you leanin' that close to me ?

KEVIN -


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Am I not allowed to or something? *She sighs sadly*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - N-n-n-n-no, no no no, I don't mean that D: I just... had no idea what would be appropriate to do !

KEVIN - Let her lean on your shoulder !

JIN - 

KEVIN - Just do it !

JIN - ... (stands closer to her, all while blushing a lot)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She smiled as she rested her muzzle softly on his shoulder*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - May I ask... why ? I mean, we've just met for, like, a few minutes... ?

KEVIN - Just let her "enjoy" your presence already.

JIN - I'm just askin'. I'm still trying to stand perfectly still and motionless here, man.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: So you never ever kills things ever?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - Nope. Never. At. All. I can't bring myself to someone's death like that. Even criminals. I'm scared of the sight of blood, so... no.

KEVIN - Me too...

JIN - I don't even like the word "kill", really. I'd try to use other words like "murder" and such... I don't like the word "kill".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: So if they aren't murdered, how exactly do you go about capturing them? *A strange, yet safe electric current flows from her fur*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - I knock 'em unconscious, easy enough... and, damn, girl, what's with this frequency of electric from your body ?

KEVIN - Wait wait wait, did you just say electric ?

JIN - Yeah, feeling kinda weird here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She giggles with a blush, the current flowing through him now changing to a soothing one, almost like a massage*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - Damn, that feels good.

KEVIN - Lemme see ? (touches Jin's shoulder and gets the current through him as well) W-whoa-- oh yeah, nice... !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: You like it? *She nuzzled on his shoulder*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*dashes around nearby bushes, lost. In slight distress*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *dashes around nearby bushes, lost. In slight distress*


JIN - (to Kevin) Hey, did you hear that ?

KEVIN - Hear what ?

JIN - Shhh... (looks around) I think I heard something in the bushes nearby...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She stops nuzzling his shoulder and instead looks over to the bushes in curiosity*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*shows himself out the bushes*
I-is... Is anyone there?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (turns his head to the direction of the sound) Uh, "no". No-one's here. Except you. And, like, the 3 of us. So... 'sup ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*me fearfully walks up to the two three people*
You... you all don't mean any harm, right?
*ears droop in fear*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: You seem like your the only one expecting harm, with your sneaking around and whatnot? *Giggling before putting her charged fuzzy hand back on Jin's shoulder*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

I... it's a long story.
*sighs, then sits on the ground*
My name is Vince. *extends a paw for a handshake*


Side note: Pawshake?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - Hey, just chill, fella, me ain't never feel like hurtin' no-one at all (walks over and offers him his paw)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*progressively gains composure*
Ahem... Well. Greetings to you three. 
*gets up, then bows to everyone*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Now, you said you might've had a story for your sneaky behavior? *The charge flows through Jin and now into Vince*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (awkwardly takes his paw back) Jin. Jin Lust-Sin. And this is my brother Kevin.

KEVIN - Hey yo.

JIN - And... (points at Vyrenn resting her muzzle on his shoulder) Vyren here.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*tries to reduce the charge with his barrier magicks*
I prefer not to disclose it...
*looks away hestitantly*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Waves her hand a bit carelessly, frowning when she notices magic, instead the charge now eats away at the barrier*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (crosses his arms) So, mind tellin' us why did ya sneak around like that ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm... lost?
*looks around*
Actually, I'm looking for a place to reside at, preferrably with fellow furs...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (opens his arms) You got me, my bro and this girl here~


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*rasies ears*
Really?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She stopped her electric massage on Jin, growling quietly* Hey magician..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

KEVIN - Absolutely  me and my bro welcome everyone ^_^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*turns to Vyrenn*
Me? Magician?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

JIN - (looks at Vyrenn) Hey, I have elemental powers ; does that count as "magician" ?

KEVIN - Me too.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

I got this because of a rune...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

*puts paw on head in discomfort*
Nggh... Not now!

*turns to the three*
I'd love to talk more, but I have things to tend to.

*bows to the three, then dashes away*


Side note: I really have to go.. Real life issues.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vyrenn: Just that I'm not too fond of magic, I find it weird.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *puts paw on head in discomfort*
> Nggh... Not now!
> 
> *turns to the three*
> I'd love to talk more, but I have thing to tend to.


JIN and KEVIN - o.o



Vince_Werewolf said:


> Side note: I really have to go.. Real life issues.


Take your time, man~



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: Just that I'm not too fond of magic, I find it weird.


JIN - Does elemental power count as magic too ? Y'know, controlling the water, earth and wind ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: I'd rather not talk about that. *Growling a bit irritated*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - You have element thunder too, y'know, but... sure.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: So what do we do now?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - I dunno... when we first met, I thought I'd show off some of my elemental tricks like you did when you showed me your electrical bolts and whatnot, but since you don't like that... well, I'll save it fo' later use then. As for now...

KEVIN - ... We should go home. Mom's probably waiting for us for lunch.

JIN - Crap, I almost forgot !...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Almost forgot what?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - Forgot that we're late for lunch, and our Mom definitely ain't gonna like that


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: How far would that happen to be? Maybe I could bring along a friend or 2 to dinner??


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - Uh... OK, there's you... who else ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Nobody's with me, which is why I was wondering if it was close by or not.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - Well, not much ; probably only half an hour from here back. Kevin can fly, so maybe he can, like, take you along. I can... run... on all fours. Don't judge.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Why would I judge?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - (points at his massive belly) I've been made fun of a lot just for this, so...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: The lot of jerks they must've been. Your mom wouldn't mind me bringing along a couple of friends, would she?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - Oh, absolutely not ; she's very easygoing. Anyone of my friends is all welcomed, so, go right ahe-- wait, I thought nobody's with you ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: I'll just have to go get them is all.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - How many, if I may ask ?... Wouldn't want the meal to be "insufficient" for the guests, I mean.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: 2 others, would that be fine?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 4, 2016)

Side note: I have some time

*slides back in through the bushes*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 4, 2016)

*draws a teleportation sigil at the ground, then quickly leaves*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: 2 others, would that be fine?


JIN - Hmmm... sure.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Everything would be cold by the time we get back! *She got a bit distressed about this*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

JIN - That ain't a problem, no worries... well, I gotta go home first to tell Mom. You, uh, you can take 3 people with you, right ?

KEVIN - Sure, no prob.

JIN - A'ight, catch you later then.

(Jin drops on all four and runs off ; Kevin lifts Vyrenn off the ground.)

KEVIN - A'ight, where are your friends ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Pointing off to a direction* They're on the other side a big... "desert." It's more like an ocean of sand with scary things living there.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - Sand, eh... don't worry, I know element Water to defend us, just in case.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Mm, I don't know. That place has a lot of big "water-proof" scary things living there. I wouldn't recommend messing with them at all.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - I'll be careful.

(He takes her to the direction she points.)

KEVIN - How long 'til we get there ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: Until you see a waterfall on the other side?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - Hmmm... I think I see one over there, is that the one we're talkin' about ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: I think it might be.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

((Damn, I passed out pretty hard... again))

(Kevin lands on the destination with a flap of his wings, and gently puts Vyrenn on the ground.)

KEVIN - Strange place for anyone to live.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: It's fun to swim in a waterfall. Don't judge us. Anyways, I'll be right back. *She dissipated in a crackling boom of thunder off towards where they actually lived*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - (mumbles to himself) "Just that I'm not fond of magic, I find it weird"... heh, that's what she said.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*slight crying can be hurd from the bushes*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *slight crying can be hurd from the bushes*


KEVIN - (startled) W-who-- who's there ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*the crying stops and all goes silent*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She was far from deaf, coming back to stand right in front of him* No, it's not magic. Maybe if you've come to live for as long as I have, you'd understand. *She dissipated once more towards her house*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*low, shallow, breaths reminate from the bushes*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *She was far from deaf, coming back to stand right in front of him* No, it's not magic. Maybe if you've come to live for as long as I have, you'd understand. *She dissipated once more towards her house*


KEVIN - Yeah, sure... (shakes his head) meh.



Lightning96321 said:


> *low, shallow, breaths reminate from the bushes*


KEVIN - (looks around) OK, who's there ? Show yourself.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*a slight wimper seepes out of the bush to your left flank*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *a slight wimper seepes out of the bush to your left flank*


(Kevin moves towards the direction of the sound and approaches the bush.)

KEVIN - Come out, whoever you are ; I mean no harm, as long as you stop sneaking up on me like that.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*as you look behind the bush, you see a strange young canine dragon sitting up agenst a tree.  He looks badly damaged with his right wing torn and maltipal wounds across his being.  He seam to have lost a lotof blood.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *as you look behind the bush, you see a strange young canine dragon sitting up agenst a tree.  He looks badly damaged with his right wing torn and maltipal wounds across his being.  He seam to have lost a lotof blood.*



KEVIN - Holy crap ! (flaps his wings to lift himself off the ground and gets close to the dragon) ... Hold still, you look terrible...

(He brings his hands to the waterfall and clenches his fists, making the water starts moving towards him. He then brings his hands to the dragon, making the water surrounds him. The wounds start to quickly heal and close and the pain eases away in a sooth sensation.)
(A few seconds later, the dragon is fully healed ; his right wing is recovered as well.)

KEVIN - There ya go. Any better, fella ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

???: T--Thank you..... *his voice timid and fritened*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - Don't be afraid, I don't mean any harm... can't harm anyone either, really. You have nothing to be scared of me.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*tears roll dow his face slowly*???: are they *hick* going to get me?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *tears roll dow his face slowly*???: are they *hick* going to get me?


KEVIN - Who ? (looks around) I don't see anyone here--... oh, you mean the one that can shoot lightning out of her hands or something ? No, she's not. No-one's gonna get you, I promise.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

???:no.......*hick*the bad people, with the metal pointy sticks, a--and the boom sticks*cries*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

*After a while of things, she came back along with her 2 friends, Cassestra and Breyelle though they were hiding behind a tree*

Vyrenn: IMA GONNA GETCHU!! *She said in a scary tone and a menacing pose with her hands charged*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

KEVIN - (looks at Vyrenn) W-w-wha-what ???


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*horrified screams bellow from the mysterious animal*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *horrified screams bellow from the mysterious animal*


(Kevin quickly stands in the way, covering the dragon with his wings and his arms wide opened.)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: IMA GONNA GETCHU!! *She said in a scary tone and a menacing pose with her hands charged*


KEVIN - Keep your voice down, you're scaring him !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She stops with the scariness and instead couldn't help but giggle* Yeah, what is it? Who's this?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*hides behind KEVIN*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *hides behind KEVIN*


KEVIN - Don't worry, I got you.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *She stops with the scariness and instead couldn't help but giggle* Yeah, what is it? Who's this?


KEVIN - Someone wounded and isn't very comfortable with loud noise. Simple as that. Oh and, people that shoot lightning outta their hands like you just did earlier, too.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

???:how did you know my name?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Walking back behind the tree with the others, kinda not wanting to get mixed up with this*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> ???:how did you know my name?


KEVIN - Uh, no, I don't know your name ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

Light: you said my name, Lightning......


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: you said my name, Lightning......


KEVIN - Oh, so that's why... I never knew, really. I just said it as some sort of electrical-based attack, I had no idea it was your name.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

Light: Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, that lightning, well thats a "shocker"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Whispering to the others behind the tree* Lets not get mixed up with them.

???: What is it? Stranger Danger?

Vyrenn: Let's just leave them to their own devices.

???: Why bring us out here anyways?

Vyrenn: I thought it'd be nice to meet new people, but it seems like something I don't wanna get involved in..

*They keep whispering to each other before slowly starting to head off back towards their house*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

Light: hey, where are they going?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: hey, where are the going?


KEVIN - (looks at the trio, then back at Light) I was planning to take 'em back to my house for lunch-- (startled) holy crap, I'm late for lunch ! U-u-uh... uh... hey, Light, c-can you fly, too ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

*flaps wings, and starts to fly*Light: i thin, i can mange


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

KEVIN - Good, 'cause I really gotta go home now, and I also wanna make sure you've fully recovered now ! Uh, unless you wanna follow me, that is-- do you wanna ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: i dont really have anywhere else to go, so, ill go with you


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

*Vyrenn was debating about coming with them considering she told him that she would, but now she just feels pretty awkward about bringing Cass and Brey at all*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: i dont really have anywhere else to go, so, ill go with you


KEVIN - OK, you're comin' with me !


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: hey Vyrenn, you coming?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

*She debates whether to come with them at all, really wanting to stay with her friends as she cared far more for them than a dinner or something. She got distressed from this whole thing as she doesn't know what she wants to do*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: that is there name, right? Vyrenn?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

KEVIN - Yeah, that's her name.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light:good, wanted to make sure what i hurd was right.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: is she comeing with us? *ears perked*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: I don't think I want to come along.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

KEVIN - Well, I'm afraid I can't wait for them to make up their mind ; it'd take me like half an hour straight to get back home from here, and that's if I fly at full speed.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: I don't think I want to come along.


KEVIN - Why ?... Was it something I said or did earlier ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*stares at you both*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Grrr... Well shit, I really wanted to bring them along but now I just feel like an ass for trying. Leave without me if you so please. *She growled with anger towards herself, feeling somewhat hostile now*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

* wail KEVIN isent paying attention to Light, he wanders off after a butterfly*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: Grrr... Well shit, I really wanted to bring them along but now I just feel like an ass for trying. Leave without me if you so please. *She growled with anger towards herself, feeling somewhat hostile now*


KEVIN - (shrugs) Suit yourself then.



Lightning96321 said:


> * wail KEVIN isent paying attention to Light, he wanders off after a butterfly*


KEVIN - Hey, if you're coming, you better give your wings a workout now (flies off)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*flys after*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She gives a sigh as she watches them fly off, they didn't really want her to be their friend that badly she supposed*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: your name is Kevin, right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

KEVIN - Yeah, my name's Kev-- wait, how did you know my name ? I didn't say anything-- Crap ! H-hold up, wait, I think I forgot something !...

(He flies back to the waterfall, looking for something he must have forgotten or dropped off earlier.)

KEVIN - Crap, where is it...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *She gives a sigh as she watches them fly off, they didn't really want her to be their friend that badly she supposed*


KEVIN - (sees Vyrenn and awkwardly scratches his head) Uh, can you... help me... find my bracer ? I think I left it here somewhere, but can't find it...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: i know because her mind was practicly screaming your name ever 5 seconds..... and i know her name because of your mind........


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: i know because her mind was practicly screaming your name ever 5 seconds..... and i know her name because of your mind........


KEVIN - You can read mind ???


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: The hell is a bracer... *She growled once more as she wanted to zap him more than to actually help him*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: ya, cant you? Or her?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

(To @Lightning96321 : Let's slow down and give time for @Azrion/Zhalo to answer ; I think we're jumping ahead too much)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

(Kk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: The hell is a bracer... *She growled once more as she wanted to zap him more than to actually help him*


KEVIN - (confused and scared a bit) Come on, what's with all that sudden aggression ? (looks around the water, then the sand) Dammit, where is it...



Lightning96321 said:


> Light: ya, cant you? Or her?


KEVIN - N-not now, Light... I'm in the middle of something here...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: ok. *starts looking*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: What does it look like.?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: ok. *starts looking*





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: What does it look like.?


KEVIN - It's like a leather wristband, something you wear on your wrist, but this one is pretty big... it has black outline, but is carved with sapphire and crystal plates in the middle, in a "scaly" look...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: sounds pretty...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: And sounds like you should stop reading people's minds or whatever. *She started liking around for the bracer*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: .........


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Who the hell are you anyway? Where did you come from? And what are you except a mind-reader?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: i can tell you one thing, i dont remember O.O


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She sighs before giving him a slight jolt of lightning* Maybe this'll help you remember?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*when hit he yips a little* Light: ow.....that hurt.......


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: It wasn't meant to hurt. My bad.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: its ok, i can tell you dont like me not haveing answers for you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Probably. *She zaps him with a very light bolt to tickle him*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*he giggles, and wail he giggles he trips on something* Light: Omf...... HEY I FOUND IT!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Tickling does work??


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: i guess, *gets a funny look on his face* maybe you should tickle Kevin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *he giggles, and wail he giggles he trips on something* Light: Omf...... HEY I FOUND IT!


KEVIN - Where-- oh my goodness, you found it ! (wears it on his giant tail) There ya go. Many thanks ! (wags his tail in joy)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Where'd that thingy come from anyways?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*i wicked smile goes across Lights face*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: Where'd that thingy come from anyways?


KEVIN - Maybe I dropped it there, I don't remember ; (to Light) how did you find it--


Lightning96321 said:


> *i wicked smile goes across Lights face*


KEVIN - ... Uh... what's with that expression ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light is just staring at you both*


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

hi


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: What is it? *Tilting her head in confusion as he acted strange*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *Light is just staring at you both*


KEVIN - ... OK, if you're trying to read my mind again, you can stop now... you're gettin' creepy with that look on your face.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

???: hi


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: no, i was just wandering why you both started blushing wail looking ar eatchother.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ???: hi


((Can ya play along with the current scene, not... interrupting it like that, please ?))


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii god dam answer me


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

ok hahaha


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: I certainly don't remember blushing.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Can ya play along with the current scene, not... interrupting it like that, please ?))


how does one join this scene


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Light: no, i was just wandering why you both started blushing wail looking ar eatchother.


KEVON - M-me ? Nooooo, I'm not !... A-anyway-- (to Vyrenn) you sure you don't wanna come with us ? I mean, I'm waiting for you and your friends. I want you to come, really. You're all invited.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> how does one join this scene


((Currently : at a waterfall in the middle of a sandy area, with a few trees nearby))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: I kinda don't want to bring them anymore.. *She frowned*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> *Light just laughs* Light: this might come as a shocker to you, but its happened like twice.


(Kevin tilts his head in confusion.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: I kinda don't want to bring them anymore.. *She frowned*


KEVIN - Why ? Was it something I said ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: Its nothing might just be the heat.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: I have fur, so I can't blame you for mistaking heatstroke as a blush.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light just smiles* Light: anyway, will you join us Vyrenn?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

KEVIN - Come ooooon, Vyrenn... it'd be wonderful if you could join us.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: But I REALLY wanted to bring Cass and Brey along too, and I like spending time with them.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

???: can i join yous


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: what about this note sighed by them?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Note? What note?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: But I REALLY wanted to bring Cass and Brey along too, and I like spending time with them.


KEVIN - They're all invited ; problem solved ! I brought you here to let them tag along, didn't I ?



lockaboss said:


> ???: can i join yous


KEVIN - Um, who are you ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: Note? What note?


KEVIN - What note ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She has a rather dark desire to kill something right now*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light hand Vyrenn the note* Light: this one O.O


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: *She has a rather dark desire to kill something right now*


KEVIN -


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Who's this note from.?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: i though from your friends, bug i dont know who its from if you dont.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Grr..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

(A slight earthquake interrupts them ; then, the ground cracks apart, followed by several pillars of rock raising up violently. When they lower down, Jin is seen behind.)

KEVIN - 

JIN - Mom is getting annoyed, fellas. Are you gonna get home or what ? The food's getting really cold now.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: A Dah'ren Moh'ran isn't around here, is it?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - (crosses his arms) Are you all going or what ? What's taking so long here ?

KEVIN - I dropped the bracer off my tail, and...

JIN - OK, OK, that later ; you done inviting Vyren's friends ? It's been like 2 hours already.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She discharged a violent Railgun of lightning at one of the stone pillars, disintegrating it entirely as the bolt pierced it effortlessly* Grr... Yeah, all done with that.. How'd you get here by the way?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - OK, first off, you can stop showing off your powers, girl, 'cause I'm not in the mood for that now ; second, I sensed your location using the heat and the electricity from you in within the earth, so I found you here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: That doesn't help. I meant as in how you got here. How did you get across the sand ocean?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

???: who are you guys your awesome


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - (shrugs) Sand is basically earth, so I... literally traveled underground.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: And you weren't attacked by a Dah'ren Moh'ran along the way?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - (tilts his head in confusion) A... what now ?... I dunno what you're talkin' about, but I came across some sort of sand-worms. I tried to avoid 'em, but they smelled me, so I had to get rid of 'em. Pretty messy, if you ask me.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

???: thats so cool


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ???: thats so cool


JIN - And... who are you, by the way ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Don't make me kill you...


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

???: me.... iiiiimmmmmmm r-rusty *gives a chike grin*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Umm?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: Don't make me kill you...


JIN - I hope you're not talking to me... 'cause I'm not in the mood for a fight now... like, at all. Kevin, let's go, we're really late.

KEVIN - O-OK, brother... (glances at Vyrenn)

JIN - Maybe some other time ; we can't make everyone at home wait any longer.

KEVIN - (looks down, then at Vyrenn one last time, before flapping his wings and lifting himself off the ground) Bye, Vyrenn... I'll see you around... (flies off)

JIN - ("wraps" himself with the pillars of rock like before and descends into the underground, vanishing from the scene)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: I guess they aren't going to bother bringing me along. Figures.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

RUSTY:you guys are like the BEST ive been following you and watching you guys........that sounded way beter in my hesd


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Vyrenn: I guess they aren't going to bother bringing me along. Figures.


((Actually, they really do, but Vyrenn needs to know that they're really in a hurry as well, and they can't wait for her any longer ; just sayin'))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: So Rusty? What now?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

uuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm i dont know you guys are the bad asses im just tagen along


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

... (meanwhile, at Jin's house)...

MINA - So... they aren't coming over ?

JIN - Well, this one girl said "Don't make me kill you" ; dunno if she was talking to me or the other person nearby, but... well, I guess we know her answer anyway.

MINA - Well, you shouldn't have waited for her that long ; the food is terribly cold now.

JIN and KEVIN - Sorry, Mom...

ECLIPSE - (sways her tail around, near the floor, while her ears drop down) Darling, do you have a kendo lesson this afternoon ?

JIN - No, why ?

ECLIPSE - (winks) We haven't gone out in a while...

JIN - Oh... well, sure thing !

ECLIPSE - (innocent smile)


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

*a guys dressed up in a hoodie, cargo pants and a balaclava breaks into jin's house holding an ak*
-EVERYONE GET THE FUCK DOW- jin???kevin???Is...is that you??? 
*he pulls his balaclava off and reveales a familiar face*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - (recognizes him) What the actual fuck is up with you, man ?

KEVIN - Do you know what "politeness" is ?

ECLIPSE - Uh... who the heck is this guy ?

JIN - My terribly awkward comrade. Don't ask.

MINA - (crosses her arms as she glares at him) Well, young man, I expect you to have a good reason for breaking into our house with weapons like that.


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Julen: told you that after the war i had nowhere to go....and i'll go back to my old....euh....."jobs"....But how 'bout you? It's been a while! How are you doing?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

JIN - Trying to have a normal lunch with my family here, if you ask.

MINA - ... I think Jin told me 'bout you... Julen, right ?

JIN - Yup, that's him, Mom.

MINA - Wow.


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Julen: yup that's me! *he removes the magazine and pulls the bolt backwards, unloading the ak. Then he leans the ak against a wall*nice to meet ya ma'am *smiles ans goes for a hand-shake*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 5, 2016)

MINA - Uh... nice to meet you to... I guess ? (awkwardly shakes his hand in return) Now tell me what was that for, breaking my door like that ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Julen: welp....it's a long story.... i'll try to make it short....i....i...i have no family and no friends....no studies either....when the war ended i had nothing better to do than....well....rob people....sorry about that....didn't know you guys lived here....i guess i should go...
*walks to the door*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

*Apparates at the sigil by the forest, then looks around to find "the three"...*
Nobody....
*Frowns a bit, then looks around whilst howiling*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

*a couple of minutes after leaving jin's house, julen walked past a nearby forest. Then he heard a noise, like a howl*
-what was that? H-hello? Anybody there?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

*me realizes that someone heard his howl, then runs towards Julen*
G-greetings...
*bows*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

*looks at the gun that Julen's holding, then fearfully steps back*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

-euh hi... i guess
*salutes*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

You intend no harm, do you?
*ears droop down *


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

*he smiles* 
Believe me if i wanted to kill you, you would be already dead
*laughs*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

*lightly growls, turning away*
Heh... *eventually awkwardly laughs*

So umm... My name is Vince *extends paw for a handshake*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Name's julen
*shakes his paw*
Nice to meet you


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes... Nice to meet you too *slightly bows*
What brings you here?


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Just roaming around y'know. Walking with no direction


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

Hah... Same here. I'm actually looking for a place to reside in since I left my hometown.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 5, 2016)

*head suddenly aches*
Agh! Not again!

*turns to Julen*
Sorry, I'd love to talk more. But, I'm being called.
I take my leave now.

*bows, then draws a sigil at the ground, teleporting away*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Welp. That was a thing. Hmmmmm... where the fuck did this guy go?


Meh
*walks away slowly*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

(I guess the story ends for Vyrenn unless something happens)


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light bursts out of the water, gasping for air, and coughing up water*


(the only reason I didn't reply recently is because I guess I commented to many times, so I made another account XD)


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: V---Vryenn.... *voice weak and shakey*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Julen kept walking for a long time. Then he saw someone in the distance, that person was known by vyrenn. He waved to try to attrack him
-hey!

He saw that someone seemed to be drowning and he ran over there


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

*crawls to shore and lays on sand, coughing up more water*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

Keeps running until he gets next to the guy drowning.

-hey hey hey! Do you hear me? Are you ok?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *Too busy thinking about other things to try to help Light, scratching her fuzzy chin as she thought about things*


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

* the dragon winged and tailed canine looks up at you, and sees your gun, he then gets a horrified expression on his face, he runs to the unresponsive Vryenn and hides behind him*
Light:NOOOOOOO! H--HES GOING TO.... *his voice trails off into a scream*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

-*sigh* c'mon i'm not even holstering it!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: *She turns around towards whatever Light was screaming at with her hand violently discharging bolts of lightning* Yeah, what's wrong?


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

-goddamit!
He gets down and rolls up to a nearby tree
- i haven't done anything!


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Light starts crying as he remembers what happened befor he met you and Kevin*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Grrrr.. *She lobbed a ball of condensed plasma at the rest of the stone pillars that then shattered into lances of lightning in all directions, causing the rest of the pillars to be blown to less than dust. She then turned towards the human* Who are you.


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

-i'm just a lone wanderer! I haven't done anything wrong!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 5, 2016)

Vyrenn: Then stop scaring him!! *She looked more like she was gonna punch him than electrocute him*


----------



## Lightning963211 (Jun 5, 2016)

Light: H--he has a--a boomstick......*he wispers to Vryenn*


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2016)

-what the fuck i have i done wrong!?!?! I just tried to help him!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

*teleports at the sigil while running frantically, accidentally bumping at Julen*
Ahh! *falls on the ground, facing Julen*
S-sorry.. I just, uh...-
[Julen and Vince proceeds the RP at their perspective via PM]


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 20, 2016)

h-how's it going? )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> h-how's it going? )


Not much since you're always late to everything


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 20, 2016)

er...okay..? )


----------

